# feeding fish their veggies!



## miagrrl (May 3, 2007)

i was just curious what types of fish benefit from fresh vegetables in their diet, what kinds to feed / how much and how to do it?? i give my fish a pretty good variety of foods, but i am interested in trying this once in a while...if it suits my fish.


----------



## fish_4_all (Nov 13, 2006)

Any and all fish that I have ever kept or heard of will benefit from fresh or frozen and thawed veggies. I have seen swords, platties, guppies, cories, common pleco, BN pleco, neons, skunk botia loaches and snails all eat them readily. My ottos simply love green beans. 

Peas, corn (smashed with hull removed), green beans, zucchini, yellow squash, cucumber and pumpkin. If canned get low or no salt. If frozen, boil just long enough to thaw and smash to whatever consitancy the fish seem to like.


----------



## miagrrl (May 3, 2007)

wow another problem- my tiger barbs realized there was a sinking wafer in the tank (not meant for them)...and they swarmed it like a pack of wolves...what are some strategies at making sure everyone gets to eat? Evan if i feed them at the same time, eventually they find the wafer and try to snatch it from my bottia


----------



## herefishy (Dec 14, 2006)

I feed zucchini alot to my tinfoil barbs and theit tankmate Mr. Plecostomus. I use an algea clip, just like the ones that salties use to feed algea sheets. With many fish, or aggressive eaters one can use two of them. Just clip in the veggies and use the suction cup to attatch to the inside of the glass. You can also plant weights to make the zucchini sink to the bottom.


----------



## MattD (Apr 25, 2007)

I tried giving my Betta some spinach leaves today. They were pieced pretty nicely but he only ate about 2 flakes of the it. The rest I had to take out.

Gonna try some peas tomorrow.


----------



## Blue_Frog (Feb 2, 2007)

I've never had really good luck with Spinach, but my guys like Zucchini and Cucumber pieces. I usually buy a small one of each, and peel them, cut them lenghwise and then into smaller pieces. I wedge a chunk of each on the back of a spoon and drop it into the tank every 1~2 days, and fish out the spoon once theyre done.

It originally started for Dumbkin (the plecko), but all the other fish have decided that they like the veggies too (clown loaches, dojo loaches, platys, and the little algae eaters), so it goes down really quickly.

Heres a picture of Dumbkin eating zucchini.


----------



## mHeinitz57 (Jun 9, 2007)

miagrrl said:


> wow another problem- my tiger barbs realized there was a sinking wafer in the tank (not meant for them)...and they swarmed it like a pack of wolves...what are some strategies at making sure everyone gets to eat? Evan if i feed them at the same time, eventually they find the wafer and try to snatch it from my bottia


Try feeding your tigers barbs till their full first and then they may touch the singing wafers but probably will spit them back out. ALso, many botias are actually nocturnal feeders so maybe try throwing some of the wafers in at night before you go to bed and the tank lights are off.


----------



## miagrrl (May 3, 2007)

i tried feeding them at night, and that works much better- the botias are definately more active at night- and my tiger barbs sleep at night, so they hardly notice the wafer sinking past them. its kind of fun to drop the wafer in, turn my lights out and listen to the botia's clicking and eating. 
:lol:


----------



## mHeinitz57 (Jun 9, 2007)

hehe well hopefully problem is solved then!


----------



## NeonRainbow123 (Apr 30, 2010)

i have 6 platys and use a floating clip to put blanched spinach in their for them. I just put some spinach in a cup and put it in the microwave for two minutes then put it in the tank. My platys seem to really enjoy nibbling and tugging pieces of it. Great to watch too! :-D


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Cucumber and zucchini are the favorites in my community tank. They think lettuce is just another plant


----------

